# Introducing Charlie!!



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought today my second betta, Charlie.
He's adjusting nicely to his new home, but he's still a bit nervous.
Well I just wanted to introduce him.




View attachment 7296


View attachment 7297


View attachment 7298


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx dramaqueen, he is nice looking, the girl at the store had to ask me if I was really sure that I wanted him, if I was sure I didn't wanna wait for their next shipment on thursday. I guess after the boxing week the one's no one wanted were left behind (there was only a few betta's left).
But Charlie was a fighter, im pretty sure that I'll have to work on him a bit (I think he has a scale missing in his side) but I beleive in taking the worst looking betta home and watching at how he transforms in a beautiful fish!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks like a cambodian.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

his body is really pale, yeah, like white and his tail starts out aqua blue then goes into a deep red.
Although as my signature say's..he's only 3 hours old (he's been in his nice heated tank for 2 hours) so he may change a bit.
Can it be possible that he can be a veil tail crown tail cross, he kinda has the spikes of a crown tail...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just noticed the blue after you mentioned it. He may change colors after awhile.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty! He'll probably change colors.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats. on your pretty new buddy Charlie.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

well he made it through the night, scared me at time's tho, cause I'm used to Jasper and he sleep's every night in his coral rock as Charlie slept in a corner on the top not moving at all.

I feel a bit stupid asking that but how long does it take for him to get used to his new surroundings...
I'm a bit sad cause compared to Jasper who's as active as anything, Charlie is a bit more boring just floating around. I'm thinking I may have made a mistake buying him.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

sorry guys another question (*lol* I worry too much) I'm about to start jasper on salt bath's, and I'm just wondering if I should start charlie on it too (he is just floating now in the corner half hidden by the filter with his 2 little fins clamped to his side, he may be just really tired, but I'm worried he looks weaker then jasper and I wanna help him)

Although I have to keep in mind that he's new and he maybe has difficulty adjusting.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine seem to be not very active the first few days but they always perk up. He may just be tired from being transported and put into a new home.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

An update on Charlie: I'm soo happy he's starting to open up to me, Jasper and his new tank. He's moving around more, showing off his beauty, plus he seems to loove Jasper, teasing him and sleeping next to his tank wich is behind the filter for him (last night I went to check on them and both were sleeping side by side, wich is really impresive cause Jasper never sleeps anywhere but in his rock)

He has yet to flare, I dunno if he know's how yet but he looks like a peaceful guy compared to the big demented one next to him.

One small question: can you tell sometime's how old a betta is...
if so how can you tell...
I think more and more that Charlie is still a baby.


----------



## Cawwwly (Jan 9, 2010)

He's so cute! 
I'm picking up on a twilight theme for the names? lol


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup, It just looked that most of the people on here are doing the theme thing for the name's of their betta I thought why not do the same, since I named my first boy Jasper after Jasper in the movie cause my baby's blue and blue is a calming color. So I picked the first name I saw in the books for my Charlie and I think it suits him.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice betta! Cambodians are one of my fave bettas!=]


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx beat2020!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome =]


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats on your acquisition.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe I should update these..Charlie passed on a couple of day's ago. Now I have three beautiful healthy babies Jet, Romad and Tex each have their own thread so if u wanna check them out.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

rip charlie


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx


----------

